#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT-JEE 2012 Paper-1 Question Paper & Solutions

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Dear Aspirant FaaDoOs

We hope your JEE went really well...

Here is the entire question paper of JEE 2012 PAPER 1 along with detailed solutions...

Maximum marks: 210 | 60 questions | 
Section 1: 10 MCQ's (only one correct)
Section 2: 5 MCQ's (one or more could be correct)
Section 3: 5 Questions (single digit integer answer)





  Similar Threads: IIT-JEE 2012 Paper-2 Question Paper & Solutions Gate 2012 CE  previous year paper with solutions | Gate CE 2012 paper with solutions Gate 2012 IN previous year paper with solutions | Gate IN 2012 paper with solutions Gate 2012 EEE previous year paper with solutions | Gate EEE 2012 paper with solutions Gate 2012 ECE previous year paper with solutions | Gate ECE 2012 paper with solutions

----------


## akshatjain

Dear Aspirant FaaDoOs

Best of luck for AIEEE 2012

----------


## shams

Hi

FaaDoO-Engineer - Thanks for this JEE 2012 notes.....

----------


## devidfrank321

Get official iit jee 2012 results ,jee 2012 results, jee results ,iit jee 2012 entrance results only from askIITians.com
http://www.askiitians.com/iit-jee-20...2-results.html

----------


## dimpysingh

excellent information being mentioned here.. i liked it a lot thanks for sharing it with us....

----------

